# what are u taking?



## wammer (Nov 16, 2014)

Besides gear,lol, what are u guys taking to help support your growth? (Supplementwise) I know some say to just take creatine and eat like a horse. Others say take creatine and a good protein powder occasionally and eat like a horse. And yet some say just eat like a horse. I know if your a noob u could walk into a GNC or vitamin shoppe and end up droppin $200 to $400 on useless crap. Just wanted to get some feedback from u guys on what kind of combinations of stuff, if any, that u take that has helped u thru your training. Pre workout, post...whatever. Thx for any feedback


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay...

Supplements:

Animal Pak Multivitamin - 1 Pak Per Day (overall health)
MusclePharm Fish Oil - 4 Per day (2.8g combined EPA/DHA, overall health, joints)
Optimum Nutrition Creatine - 10g Per Day

Proteins:

Optimum Nutrition 100% Casein - Mixed with whey for custom flavor shakes for 1-2 meals per day.
CorWhey -Mixed with casein for custom flavor shakes for 1-2 meals per day.

PreWorkout:

Pre Jym or Scream - Good clean energy, good ingredient makeup.
Hemavol - Pumps
Taladafil - Pumps

Other:
Chia seeds - Filler, good in sludge/shakes/oatmeal.
Quest Bars - Sweet treats that are low in sugar.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 16, 2014)

What's up wammer, I take a fish oil pill,multivitamin, creatine, and bcaas. I also drink a high calorie protein shake in the morning post work out.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 16, 2014)

Just protein shakes, not the B/S ones in the supp store


----------



## wammer (Nov 16, 2014)

Thx trodizzle..thats good. Maijah.. Thats exactly what I take also. I do drink about 3 shakes a day tho and eat a shitload. Not that I really need the shakes. I eat enough protein and my caloric intake is high. Maybe It just force of habit..or I like the taste. ..or like to just throw away money...lol...its not cheap


----------



## wammer (Nov 16, 2014)

Which ones Trini?


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 16, 2014)

Omega-3
BCAA (4:1:1)
Citrulline Malate 
Raloxifene
Finasteride
Tadalafil


I try to stay away from protein shakes. planning your diet - timing / spacing of meals - it's not hard to cut out whey and casein.. the rest of these supplements are dirt cheap especially when bought in bulk


*Almost forgot - Ephedrine / Caffeine pre-workout


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 16, 2014)

I've personally been using this;
http://www.bulksupplements.com/whey-protein-isolate-90.html


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's some more options; 
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/14956-Bulk-Supplements-List-of-Sources

I don't go to supp stores anymore...better/high quality shxr online


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 16, 2014)

And i don't have to worry about some old indian man telling me why this store brand protein is better than the one im buying
Gupta (thats bro in indian); u don't even lift....
"No no my friend bah dis juan is de betta juan"


----------



## wammer (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol...ged dee hell out!...tank u vedy much..come again


----------



## York (Nov 16, 2014)

I stick with multivitamins, orange triad, and modern bcaa+. Protein powder when meal prep is tight.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't use supplements. They're shit. You guys must be huge taking all l those supplements.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 16, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Omega-3
> BCAA (4:1:1)
> Citrulline Malate
> Raloxifene
> ...



Rolaxifene? Can you explain why you use this? Isn't it like nolvadex but better?


----------



## stonetag (Nov 16, 2014)

wammer said:


> Besides gear,lol, what are u guys taking to help support your growth? (Supplementwise) I know some say to just take creatine and eat like a horse. Others say take creatine and a good protein powder occasionally and eat like a horse. And yet some say just eat like a horse. I know if your a noob u could walk into a GNC or vitamin shoppe and end up droppin $200 to $400 on useless crap. Just wanted to get some feedback from u guys on what kind of combinations of stuff, if any, that u take that has helped u thru your training. Pre workout, post...whatever. Thx for any feedback


I have personal experience with horses and if you eat like one you're going to have some serious gastro issues, but figuratively speaking, eating like said equine is the shit.


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 16, 2014)

Krill oil.  If I made myself eat more fish I wouldn't even fuks with that.  Supplements are mostly bullshit


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 16, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Rolaxifene? Can you explain why you use this? Isn't it like nolvadex but better?



Gyno prevention / reversal - I had pubertal gyno that I'm trying to shrink. staying on ralox for at least 12 months. It also helps on cycle especially with the abundance of bunk AIs floating around, I had blood test come back with estro 10 x normal with no nip issues at all, I attribute that to the ralox.


Compared to nolva it is regarded as just as effective if not more effective when combating breast tissue grow and pubertal gyno specifically. And the main reason to use it over nolva are the sides associated with it - blood clots and impact on lipids - ralox is much safer.


----------



## Khazima (Nov 18, 2014)

Creatine
Fish oil
Calcium + D3
Zinc

I usually drink protein powder as well but since I'm cutting I'd rather not waste the calories on a liquid drink that isn't going to satiate me at all.


----------



## Jayjay770 (Nov 18, 2014)

I love GEAR Pre-Shock, just got it and its defiantly doing the job. It has the a new ingredient called TAT2 which increases the effect of the pre-workout.
http://www.samedaysupplements.com/g...h-30-servings-pre-workout.html?__currency=gbp
Besides that I take Whey Protein from Optimum Nutrition and Creatine Mono from ON also.


----------



## meathead1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Im off everything right now gotta let the body recover. But, if anybody needs supplements head on over to http://www.strongsupplementshop.com/   I love the service and they always have items in stock. Matter of fact im ordering right now.


----------



## Smitherine (Nov 21, 2014)

I haven't came across a commercial supplement I'd put any money in bc your always having to add this or that so I make my own.

I won't use Casein bc I think its shit.  IMO.  Whey Concentrate tastes like ass.  I buy bulk unflavored Whey Isolate and flavor as I want.

Pre: Is a massive mix of Suma, Panax, & Maca roots, 10g BCAA's, Citrulline/Citrulline Malate, and all the other goodies like Beta Alanine, Aspartic Acid, Taurine, Tyrosine, Creatine Mono, Glycine, ect (medical testing dosage size, not that pussy 1g shit these companies try to sell you).  After taking this, I wanna tear the ****ing walls down.  I love it!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 21, 2014)

meathead1 said:


> Im off everything right now gotta let the body recover. But, if anybody needs supplements head on over to http://www.strongsupplementshop.com/   I love the service and they always have items in stock. Matter of fact im ordering right now.



Nice first post fuktard. 

I don't take shit except AI's. I don't see shit from creatine except bloat. I don't see shit from BCAA's except they taste good. Unless I run slin and then I take both even though I still don't notice a difference. Besides my post workout shake I really don't take anything. Sometimes I'll eat some gummy multi's if I'm craving sugar but not really for the vitamins.


----------



## antique (Nov 21, 2014)

BCAAc 
hawthorn berry and rutin and an aspirin for my BP


----------



## MF88 (Nov 22, 2014)

Whey, Glutamine, Glucosamine, Cod Liver Oil, Dbol, Tren E, Test E.

Creatine never did anything for me personally so I don't bother with it anymore.


----------



## Jayjay770 (Nov 25, 2014)

Optimum Nutrition Performance Whey is also pretty good.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETZegmHcLOo&list=UUTfE4fLcu0UPIof6kxqIXTg


----------

